# Bramble Plinker



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a plinker I made a long time ago. I never posted it because I thought there wasn't anything remarkable about it. All I did was cut off the thorns and lightly sand it. I was using tan thera tube with it at first. . .

But since it has aged, I think it has become kinda charming to look at. And now with these 1842's, I'm ripping through soda cans with 3/8 steel like there is no tomorrow. Notice how it's rigged: Milbro style. I think I prefer this to tabbing on the small plinkers, I don't know? But I am having fun with it and these single strand 1842's are plinking nirvana @ 10 yards.


























Like I said, I think this fork has a certain charm.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks very functional and like it would be fun to shoot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have one of Blue Skeens that looks simular to that one! -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1655-im003452/


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice size to it


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

thats a good looking fork my size
polecat


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a natural rigged up that way with 4-strand 1842 and love it. Dead accurate and a pleasure to shoot, as I'm sure this one is!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. This way of rigging the tubes is working out for me with the big tubes too.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

[sub]Great looking shooter DH, looks like it would be a blast to shoot with... like the band attachment as well[/sub]


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork DH.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice and simple natural. Do
You get good tube life with that fork attachment?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice and simple natural. Do
> You get good tube life with that fork attachment?


I'm glad you asked. I'm new to using this attachment. It has it's advantages, but tube life isn't one of them. In fact, unless I can learn how to cut down on the wear, I am going to abandon it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

DH were is the wear issue, at the tie, or in the hole?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I put a little cuff of Chinese tube (like you would use for securing at the pouch end) on the tubes before I put them through the hole and then did my best to snug that piece down so it protected the tubes from wear. When I draw the cuff comes out of the hole but on release it seems to cushion the bands.
I don't shoot it enough to know for sure but I would think it helps.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Classy little fork, I think it has worn in quite nicely and has a ton of character!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet little shooter.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That little Bramble Plinker, especially the second picture down has a bit of a look of stag. Very nice
looking piece that one.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks sweet and pretty.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> DH were is the wear issue, at the tie, or in the hole?


Where the tubes enter the holes on the target side, Harp. I have 3 forks set up this way with different tubes and all of them wore quickly. I can't get the edges of the holes smooth enough it seems.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> I put a little cuff of Chinese tube (like you would use for securing at the pouch end) on the tubes before I put them through the hole and then did my best to snug that piece down so it protected the tubes from wear. When I draw the cuff comes out of the hole but on release it seems to cushion the bands.
> I don't shoot it enough to know for sure but I would think it helps.


MJ, I think something like this might be the answer. Experiments to follow. Thanks, man!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I was going to suggest the same thing MJ did or to try the match stick method, I've even set up a single tube Hussey style on a mini beanshooter for my girl.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice and simple natural. Do
> You get good tube life with that fork attachment?


I'm glad you asked. I'm new to using this attachment. It has it's advantages, but tube life isn't one of them. In fact, unless I can learn how to cut down on the wear, I am going to abandon it.
[/quote]
Thought I'd dig this one back up.
I'm trying out a new method of TTF tube attachment and wanted to be sure you guys (primarily DH and HG) saw it.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13551-matchstick-ttf-on-the-sps/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I will try it MJ -- thanks.


----------

